# Several new champions!



## Billygee (May 16, 2007)

I've had an enjoyable time the past several weeks remeasuring some old trees of the past as well as some new. I should have all the sheets in to Ian by the end of the week. Had to get'r done cause the leaves and the bugs are getting too thick. I've been a big tree hunter for 25 years and I figured I better get these checked out as some of them have been on the back burner for nearly that length of time.

Started two weeks ago with an Allegheny Serviceberry that I think will be No.1 at 108+ points. Since then I remeasured the No.2 American Beech at 217+ points (will remeasure No. 1 if it's still there shortly)., remeasured a swiss stone pine that is new No.1 at 133+ points; remeasured an ironwood and copper beech that are very near the top at 134 and 215+ points respectively; remeasured a butternut that sits high at 233 points, and nominated two sister sugar maples that are 150 feet apart from each other and probably will be in the top ten or so at 248 and 240 points.

I still have a half dozen trees that I want to measure yet and I believe two will be new champions.

Today I hit the mother lode. First I remeasured the current No. 2 northern white cedar at 261 points and afterward went hunting for a big swamp white oak that we thought existed. Took a couple of hours but all of a sudden I see a large tree staring through the brush and think, darn another cottonwood. As I get closer I look up at the tree, new leaves coming, and a few on the ground...yup swamp white oak! Boys I was awe struck and gave thanks. The existing champ was last scored at 285+ points in 1994. The tree I found today is 205" in circumference at breast height, 112 feet tall, average spread of 85 feet for a whopping total of 338.25 points! Sorry for the long post but I'm still wired. Bill


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 17, 2007)

Billygee said:


> Sorry for the long post but I'm still wired. Bill



Welcome aboard Bill and thanks for the post. Don't worry about waxing loquacious  we all do it and the point of the board is to pass on our passion for trees, and the awe we feel with exceptional specimines.


----------



## ibrown (May 21, 2007)

Bill,
Sounds like you had a productive weekend. I'm glad you were able to get out. I agree with John's assessment that being as excited as you obviously are is a good thing. Part of my job is to try and get everyone else to start appreciating the significant role trees play. I'm preaching to the choir on here, but it's impossible to not be awestruck when you stop to think what that tree endured to grow that large. I'll be eagerly awaiting your forms.
Ian


----------

